# Critique my Floor press and Decline press -Please (video ofcourse)



## viktor89 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey guys, me again- please let me know how did I do ? - I took from different angle for both floor and decline as well. 

215 Lb floor press -did 3 reps cuz I had to do PR according to program 

https://youtu.be/6Kqfr15-Hlw


Different angle but more weight 

240 lb PR only did 2 reps 

https://youtu.be/rFS26-bRVEs



Decline now 

195 lb 5 reps 

https://youtu.be/08-iI-D3ETg


Different angle and more weight 

200 Lb 5 reps I think



https://youtu.be/0RGQ1-HBAY0


Here I am again- eager to learn. Let me know if something needs to be changed. 

I tried arching my back on normal bench press (no video present) but my back felt cramped lol


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 16, 2015)

so many views and no complaints or feedback? I guess after getting 3 lifts wrong -statistically I was bound to get one right lol

-I'll be uploading deadlift form tomorrow. 

Thanks


----------



## Milo (Dec 16, 2015)

Eh more like people don't really give a damn about those lifts. The big 3 are the important ones that will get you responses.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2015)

It could be that you got all defensive and whiny on your last critique...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't like how your unravking  the floor press. Unrack it higher and start like u would with a normal bench. Looks ok besides that. Pause every rep.


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 16, 2015)

Milo said:


> Eh more like people don't really give a damn about those lifts. The big 3 are the important ones that will get you responses.



Lol instead of bench press I've been doing floor presses cuz I have no spotter. For me this was one of the big three



Popeye said:


> It could be that you got all defensive and whiny on your last critique...



Defensive and whiny? I didn't but Ok i'll better word my responses from now on.



ECKSRATED said:


> I don't like how your unravking  the floor press. Unrack it higher and start like u would with a normal bench. Looks ok besides that. Pause every rep.



I started doing this cuz weight got heavier and to avoid any fall out-keep the rack lower allows me to put it back in place with minimal effort.


----------



## Angrybird (Dec 16, 2015)

I agree with Ecks...to should definately unrack it higher as you would a bench. Also in my personal opinion you shouldn't trade the bench for floor press, floor press is more of a supplimental lift focusing on the mid range to lockout part of the bench focusing on the medial head of the tricep. If you don't have a spot and you have the means to do so ( I notice it's a home gym) I would do dumbell presses or dips while leaning forward. Both excersises you can get the full range of motion  hitting the same muscles as the bench....not so much the dips because you can't really engage the upper back as well BUT the delta tris upper and middle chest will take a glorious beating when done right


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 16, 2015)

You shouldn't need a spotter for bench unless you're training to failure which you're not judging from your posts.


----------



## viktor89 (Dec 16, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You shouldn't need a spotter for bench unless you're training to failure which you're not judging from your posts.



I always try to work until I can't push more- if my program says 5, 3 , 1 I'll try to push until I can at the last set. 

But Ok- i'll move the set up little bit up - this was just easier to un-rack (on shoulders) and perceived safety lol.


----------

